

Ask HN: How do I promote my Open Source ERP Project? - rushabh

Hi, we are startup company based in Mumbai and we have developed an web based ERP system in Python. What is the best way to promote this as Open Source to ERP consultants / companies?<p>The ERP world is dominated by the incumbents and all popular blogs are sponsored or run by existing companies. They have plenty of muscle and its hard for a small company to get in.<p>Any reviews, ideas would be helpful. The name of our project is ERPNext and you can find details on https://www.erpnext.com. The code is hosted at http://code.google.com/p/wnframework
======
davidw
Just out of curiosity, how does it compare to Apache OFBiz, aside from being
written in Python rather than Java?

~~~
rushabh
Hi David,

It is a fresh implementation. We also have built our own metadata framework in
Python (something like Django but with tight client side integration).

I have not had a detailed look at OfBiz, infact I had a re-look at it right
now. Here is what I find

1\. The modules are plenty. We can pick up a lot of ideas from it, though
apart from e-commerce we do have many of the features. We do have a lot of
depth - just comparing the inventory settings in the Product master, we have a
lot more features and validations. But they have more breadth.

Even comparing the chart of accounts, we have a tree structure with a widget
to go with it. Ditto with Item, Customer, Territories, Suppliers etc, we have
a tree structure.

2\. The code base seems very large, we have a much small code base and our
metadata approach keeps our code base much smaller.

3\. I would like to believe that our interface is also a bit easier to use and
much more web friendly with Social Networking features... We are also adding
social gaming features by giving users points for doing things like booking
orders, making payments etc so that it motivates them to use the system
better.

We have around 20 companies who are paid users so we are constantly learning
from them!

Hope this was useful

\- Rushabh

